# DIY Freshwater Filter Compartment



## Melannjur (May 16, 2013)

I am trying to build a simple filter compartment in my 40 gallon glass breeder aquarium. I have tried corrugated plastic with silicone but it did not hold. Neither did superglue. Any ideas? Trying not to break the bank on a DIY build. Thank you


----------



## Dartmouthseven (Oct 13, 2021)

Melannjur said:


> I am trying to build a simple filter compartment in my 40 gallon glass breeder aquarium. I have tried corrugated plastic with silicone but it did not hold. Neither did superglue. Any ideas? Trying not to break the bank on a DIY build. Thank you


Post a picture of what you're trying to do so we can have a better understanding. Some plastics will not bond to silicone.


----------

